# 3.5mm Jack Extension Cable



## vyral_143 (May 13, 2012)

Hi,

I have upper part of Sony Ericsson HPM 77.View attachment 6111

 I need to use it with my iPod. Any extension cable available which does not looses audio quality ?

Please let me know.

Regards.


----------



## vyral_143 (May 14, 2012)

Anyone ?


----------



## Faun (May 14, 2012)

Get one from ebay. Otherwise some sony earphones have extension cables too.


----------

